# Propane thread size



## daedong

Can anyone tell me what type of thread and size a standard 20 pound  BBQ propane gas bottles has in the USA, Is it a female left hand thread about 3/4"?


----------



## DaveNay

Nope.  Ours is a male thread on the tank.


----------



## DaveNay

This is a 5lb cylinder, but the 20lb looks the same.


----------



## mtntopper

Our government mandated a new law requiring a special male thread unlike any others on all of the smaller propane bottles. The old fitting was similiar to what Vin is talking about and you can not refill this type of bottle with the new law unless you replace the old fitting to the new safer style which costs as much as a new bottle......


----------



## DaveNay

GOOD NEWS!

Apparently, the new ACME valves also have the internal POL threads, so you should be able to connect your POL hose into one of our tanks.

See here for a description:

http://rvbasics.com/techtips/rv-propane-tank-valves.html


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> 
> Apparently, the new ACME valves also have the internal POL threads, so you should be able to connect your POL hose into one of our tanks.
> 
> See here for a description:
> 
> http://rvbasics.com/techtips/rv-propane-tank-valves.html




That is true,  I had an older BBQ grill and when the new tanks came out the grill fit right up to the new tank.


----------



## mbsieg

They ALL still have the internal threads or female Left hand. They just added the outside threads as easier for the homeowners.. Larger cylinders do not have the outside threads.  The Gov mandated change was a OPD (over fill protection device) it consists of a float on the inside so you cannot overfill the tank. I have changed out hundreds of the BBQ tanks to the new valve. Side job for a propane company.


----------



## California

mbsieg said:


> They ALL still have the internal threads or female Left hand.


..Cause that's the thread to match the refueling nozzle.


Vin, when you reach Northern California I'm planning to give you this 10 lb (?) cylinder to take with you. It is pre-2001 so it cannot be legally refilled, but it's 98% full. (I just weighed it.) It usually lasted two camping seasons so it should be sufficient. I also have a mast, mast-top lantern, and stove similar to these for you. (My 1998 photo. Also note the small lantern on a 16 oz camp-fuel cylinder in the background.)



I suggest bring a little grasshopper stove 




and buy a couple of fuel cylinders in San Diego to get by before you pick up this kit from me. (That's a 14 oz torch cylinder in that photo. They are interchangeable with 16 oz camp cylinders.)

This mast has three outlets with the same check valve&threads as the camp fuel and hand torch bottles.  I serve the stove from the mast's lowest outlet. The propane cylinder has the internal 3/4" (7/8"?) universal left-hand propane thread. This mast has the matching dome-shaped head and left hand threads to fit the tank.

Back when my wife had a girl Scout troop I accumulated a ton of yard-sale camping gear for their annual camping trips. Now I'm paring back down to the single set we need and disposing of all this extra clutter. You might as well enjoy this stuff then pass it along to someone at the end of your trip.


----------



## daedong

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Is it a female left hand thread about 3/4"?


 
Whaaaaaaa? SWEET!!!!!


----------

